# Anyone with saddle time on Via Nirone 7?



## chaoss (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi, newb here with a Q about the ultegra/105 Via Nirone CtoC.
I just ordered one and am anxiously awaiting it's arrival and wanted to know if anyone here has any experience on one.
Pros and cons, comfort, unusual noises, etc...
Please give me/us your personal feedback on what seems to be a nice intermediate bike.

Oh, and this will be my first Bianchi.

Thanks :thumbsup: .


----------



## barrykm (Jan 31, 2007)

Congratulations on your first Bianchi, I look forward to your feedback as well, since I am also interested in this bike, particularly the Alu-Carbon version.


----------



## sunnysandrider (Oct 11, 2008)

*That's my ride*

Fellow noob (3 months). I have the 105 mix alu/carbon. I love it. For me, the top tube is a bit long, so I'm riding a shorter stem.

Only complaint so far is the compact crankset. I always seem to be switching between the 50 and the 34 (and then moving a long way up or down the cassette) on the flats or slight flats. I'm sure as I get more time and build up strength, I be on the 50 tooth chainring more.

There have been 2 occasions where I've hit a rut in the road and heard an eerie sound coming from either the fork or the headset, but there haven't been any problems.


----------



## hamonrye (Apr 6, 2006)

Bought one about a year ago and it a blast to ride. Very comfortable.


----------



## commander_crash (Mar 10, 2009)

Love mine. I've got the Ultegra version. No complaints really, I swapped out the saddle early on for an Arione and added a couple of water bottle cages (it's really hot in Houston). Enjoy it! They're fun bikes!


----------



## chaoss (Jun 9, 2009)

Allright, here is a quick review of my Ultegra/105 Via Nirone7.
I have put about 200 miles on it and i can say that it is a comfortable ride. Pretty smooth, handles well and shifting is good.
The only real complaint i have with it is the fact that when running the little ring combined with the last 3 to 4 (smaller) rear gears the chain rubs against the big front ring. It's so bad (i hate noisy drivetrains) that i don't even use the last 3 or 4 gears. BTW, the crankset is a FSA gossamer 50/34T.

Does anyone here have any ideas on how to eliminate this problem? Should i try to add some spacers between the two front rings? Will adding spacers interfere with shifting?

Anyway, just my quick first impressions.

Take care and cheers.


----------



## commander_crash (Mar 10, 2009)

Since you have the Ultegra shifters, they have micro-shifts, if you click the left shifter once, it'll move the front derailer just a bit towards the big ring, thus eliminating some of the chain rub. You'll still get some of it on the small ring and the smallest gear, this is "normal". If this doesn't work, you may just need a little bit of an adjustment to your drive train, your LBS should be able to take care of you.


----------



## chaoss (Jun 9, 2009)

commander_crash said:


> Since you have the Ultegra shifters, they have micro-shifts, if you click the left shifter once, it'll move the front derailer just a bit towards the big ring, thus eliminating some of the chain rub. You'll still get some of it on the small ring and the smallest gear, this is "normal". If this doesn't work, you may just need a little bit of an adjustment to your drive train, your LBS should be able to take care of you.


That would make sense but the chain is not rubing on the front der. but rather rubing on the big chainring (the chain is touching the side of the big chainring) when in the small front ring/small gears on rear cass.

Thanks.


----------



## commander_crash (Mar 10, 2009)

That's strange. I get a little bit of noise on the smallest two gears in the back, but other than that I have a really quiet drive train. Maybe take it to the LBS for a quick tune up.


----------



## Bobbin-Man (Oct 1, 2008)

You've got 20 gears, why ever would you want to use the top 3 with the granny ring :nono: Simply change your cycling habits and use the 50T predominantly for the upper 7, and the granny ring (34T) with the lower 7. Crossing across the complete set (eg. 34T with top gear, 12T?) is bad practice and bad for the chain.

There is also some criticism of compact cranksets, particularly the FSA - check the components section of the forum, but mostly changing your use of the gears should solve the problem, or rather avoid it :thumbsup: 

Stu.


----------



## LX302 (Mar 27, 2006)

My Nirone 7 has about 1500miles on it, and I have to say it's a very fine bike to ride.
Get rid of those Conti Ultra sports as fast as you can. I was getting a flat every 100 miles. I switched to Conti 4000s and haven't gotten a flat since and it make the bike handle much better and with less rolling resistance.
I do get some ticking on the frame where the carbon meets the back chainstay's but a little wd40 or triflow eliminates it. I believe the dirt gets in there and from the flex it ticks. The FSA BB started making noise after 200 miles, but having it readjusted and tightened with thread lock eliminated it.
I too had to adjust the Front Der to eliminate rubbing.
Ride and enjoy!


----------



## 97G8tr (Jul 31, 2007)

Welcome to the fold. I have had one for 2 years and have loved it.


----------



## ninnybon (Jun 6, 2009)

Just got my c2c Nirone 7 and am loving it!


----------



## emr82 (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm looking at this bike as well... I'm a tad worried that I may find myself wanting something with a more race oriented geometry. Has anyone here had an experience like this after owning a via nirone 7 105? 

Also, how well does this bike climb?


----------



## danjammin (Aug 19, 2008)

emr82 said:


> I'm a tad worried that I may find myself wanting something with a more race oriented geometry.


This is a total non-issue. AFAIK, the only real difference between the Via Nirone geometries and the 'higher end' geometries is about 5-10mm more on the headtube length and a slightly slacker headtube angle, providing a longer front-centre, with a couple of millimetres on the chainstays to balance.

If you want more a 'racy' position and handling, remove all the spacers and put a 130/140mm stem on there. That would be the ideal length for the frame geo anyway.


----------

